# NEW YEARS!!!!!!



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Try and make this ride. gunna be fun and have a blast!!!!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yall ready or what?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i been ready! born ready! u ready? MUlletville is full of water right now. went there last night and going back again tonight


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sweet. And im not gonna be on the 420 tomorrow either....:bigok:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yup u gunna b on mikes brute and Ashley gunna b on her rzr


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol he told me not to tell you about the rzr cause you didnt know about it. 

They got some water over there?


----------

